
Scientists say warm weather may not slow spread of Covid19 - rkolberg
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/06/02/will-warm-weather-slow-spread-of-novel-coronavirus/
======
y-c-o-m-b
> Scientists say warm weather may not slow spread of Covid19

Not sure I like your title there. The actual article's title is "Will Warm
Weather Slow Spread of Novel Coronavirus?".

From the article, it's apparent there is no clear evidence yet: > We’ll
obviously have to wait a few months to get the data.

Furthermore:

> there is a glimmer of hope in one of the group’s models. The researchers
> incorporated the effects of control measures, such as physical distancing,
> with climate. It appears from this model that such measures, in combination
> with warm temperatures, actually might combine well to help slow the spread
> of this devastating virus.

You can cherry pick from this article either way it seems, so I don't think
there's much substance here

------
ksaj
You could argue just as well that this headline should be "Scientists say warm
weather may slow down the spread of Covid19."

But neither headline gets to the point of what the article is actually saying,
which is that it is too early to tell, and they will be monitoring to find
out. The original headline doesn't introduce biased thinking.

------
Johnjonjoan
Obligatory post that even if heat may not slow the spread we know masks do.

Widespread mask usage is like compound interest. With it people get smaller
viral loads, therefore shed less viral load, with their mask cutting that
viral load down again for the next person.

We can kill this thing and it will be way easier than we think. We just need
80% of people to put other people before themselves: masks don't protect you
but who you infect/don't infect

